# This forum needs chemo



## King Clam

please stop the cancer threads

it would make my day


----------



## surskitty

i find it difficult to disagree


----------



## Furretsu

This won't really solve anything if you don't define a "cancer" thread. Is a cancer thread spam (which is already covered in the rules) or just a thread Feralig8tr doesn't like? =o


----------



## Music Dragon

Eventually, about 50% of the cancer will consist of topics complaining about the cancer.


----------



## King Clam

Only if we don't chemo now 8)

If you can't define a cancer thread, you're probably somebody contributing to one.


----------



## Eevee

if you would be banned for creating the thread on SA, it is a cancer thread


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Eevee said:


> if you would be banned for creating the thread on SA, it is a cancer thread


then again SA has many shitty MSPaint threads and nearly no one gets banned for those


----------



## Altmer

i would help g8tr but I am no moderator anymore and cannot whoop everyones arses with an infraction-stick


----------



## Butterfree

Oh noes. The world is ending. Help me survive these dark times.


----------



## Pikachu

Wait. What's a cancer thread?


----------



## Tailsy

Butterfree said:


> Oh noes. The world is ending. Help me survive these dark times.


----------



## Furretsu




----------



## King Clam

Butterfree I know you're really busy pretending to be in-touch with your forums in any shape or form outside of the technical aspect, but you could make yourself useful for the first time in awhile and at least let other mods clean up the trash. :B


----------



## Butterfree

Go make your own forum if you want to close all threads that don't please your highness.

No, seriously. If you think a thread is stupid, ignore it and let the people who don't find them stupid have their fun. If that means you go laugh at them in a corner going "OH YOU FAIL AT LIFE", feel free. I really don't get why it should give you any personal satisfaction to have them closed.


----------



## Teenage Angst

A forum is all about expressing one's thoughts and interacting with other people. By trying to get a certain thread closed when it really hasn't broken any laws, you are attempting to deny someone the right of free speech. If you don't like a certain thread, ignore it. As Butterfree said; you can laugh at or curse the posters who post in the thread at your discretion. Not everyone needs to know that you're bored of the current topic being discussed.


----------



## King Clam

The threads I am talking about are completely devoid of thought, making them spam, making them against the rules.

You can be as big of a bitch as you want, it's your forum going down the toilet, not mine.


----------



## nastypass

then report them


----------



## King Clam

Direct appeals to mods have informed me that they are being cockblocked by Butterfree. 8D


----------



## Butterfree

Hm? I don't remember being asked about the value of a lot of threads recently.


----------



## King Clam

Why are you warping this into me saying some threads are better than others? Spam isn't a thread.


----------



## surskitty

Feralig8tr said:


> Direct appeals to mods have informed me that they are being cockblocked by Butterfree. 8D


in that if anything is done ever then someone will complain (frequently to Butterfree) and so nothing ever happens


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Teenage Angst said:


> A forum is all about expressing one's thoughts and interacting with other people. By trying to get a certain thread closed when it really hasn't broken any laws, you are attempting to deny someone the right of free speech. If you don't like a certain thread, ignore it. As Butterfree said; you can laugh at or curse the posters who post in the thread at your discretion. Not everyone needs to know that you're bored of the current topic being discussed.


Pretty much that. If you're going to complain, at least TRY not to waste other people's time with pointless threads like this. If you are going to complain about the Forums directly, maybe you should go and join/make a different Forums. Oh, and backtalking the Admin isn't the best idea. :/


----------



## Butterfree

Uh, what? You were just saying that I'm apparently stopping the mods from doing anything about this spam you're referring to. I'm asking you to remind me which spam you're referring to because I don't remember anything I've specifically told them not to close recently off the top of my head. I don't quite see what whether we use the word "spam" or "thread" has to do with it.


----------



## King Clam

Threads that are copy+pasted from /b/ are not threads. /b/ is not a forum. Insanity is not /b/, no matter how much people can try. I have to tolerate stupid users. They'll always be around; this is a pokemon forum. I won't tolerate people that think they're really hip and cool for making a post filled with lolcats. No way. The great chain is slipping away from you, perhaps it's time to give it a tug.

(dramatic voice aside I want the "You laugh you lose" threads and spinoffs to be locked for spam and furthermore I'd like to take another opportunity to laugh at Teenage Angst and Lord Shyguy. INTERNETS IS DEMOCRACIES :D)


----------



## Zora of Termina

...To be honest, it's only the You Laugh You Lose *spinoffs* that annoy me. The original has never failed to cheer me up when I get depressed, but the spinoffs I will not hesitate to call spam. >>

So yeah. :/


----------



## Butterfree

Or in other words, you want a thread you personally think is stupid to be locked because you absolutely can't ignore it for some reason.

There is no reason to think a thread for posting funny pictures is spam. It has potential for entertainment value, whether you like it or not. Whether you personally find all the pictures posted in it lame and unfunny or whether /b/ is a forum has nothing to do with whether or not it is spam.

Again, I cannot see why you have such a hard time just ignoring that thread. In fact, you can filter out the entire Insanity forum with a couple of clicks in your user profile if you don't want to see it.


----------



## King Clam

They're the same thing.


----------



## surskitty

The spinoffs are awful, but I don't really mind about a fourth of You Laugh You Lose.  lolcats are rarely funny; demotivators are only sometimes funny; anything snagged off of failblog is automatically not funny because of the freaking "FAIL" written on it; and who cares about youtube links.  But I don't really see why there's so many threads devoted to "LOOK AT THIS LINK I FOUND" or "COPYPASTA GOES HERE".  :/


----------



## King Clam

And again Butterfree is fucking stupid.

Why ban users, we can just ignore them!


----------



## Furretsu

Calling the administrator fucking stupid isn't the best way to get your point across, is it?


----------



## King Clam

Only if they insist on being so.


----------



## Furretsu

Regardless, I don't think saying that is going to suddenly convince her that you were correct all along.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Jeez Feralig8tr, with all the stuff you've said about Butterfree, I'm suprised you aren't banned yet.


----------



## Flareth

Well, there's only one spinoff really. The cuteness thread. I like seeing cute things.

But the Ask ________ are annoying and should be locked....oh, you mean they already have.


----------



## Butterfree

Feralig8tr said:


> Why ban users, we can just ignore them!


ONOES, I THINK THIS THREAD IS REALLY FUCKING STUPID. THEREFORE IT MUST BE CLOSED AND YOU BANNED FOR STARTING IT.

_That thread is not doing any harm to anyone. In fact it is entertaining one hell of a lot of people. There is no good reason it should be closed, and repeating "IT IS CANCER LOLZ" is not a reason. Deal with it._


----------



## King Clam

_It is spam._

Try enforcing the rules you wrote for once. And stop overdramatizing my already overdramatic flavor text. The threads are spam, they break the rules. Considering how much crying you do about reading the rules to every new member, I should think you'd have the wits to enforce them.


----------



## Furretsu

Why is "spam" even remotely bad (let alone ban-worthy) if people are enjoying it?

Not trying to take sides here, I'd just like to have some things clarified.


----------



## Teenage Angst

Feralig8tr said:


> _It is spam._


Looks like your definition of spam isn't exactly the same as everyone else's.


----------



## Butterfree

No. Sorry, but it does not become so no matter how much you wish it to be.

Spam is defined in the rules as a post or thread that is of no real value. A whole bunch of people enjoy the You Laugh, You Lose thread; thus it is not spam. If you want to use some other definition of spam personally, you can do that, but this is the definition that is actually against the rules.


----------



## King Clam

gee Teenage Angst it sure is can't use your main account in here. WHOA INTERNET TOUGH GUYS

Butterfree, I'd keep arguing, but I've come to realize that for all your sucking off the rules, you just seem to give in to whichever side complains the most. So I'm going to keep complaining, and eventually people will see things my way, then I'll get you to fold like paper.


----------



## Butterfree

I do that when I don't care and just want the largest possible number of people to stop whining.

The You Laugh You Lose thread, on the other hand, is just not spam, and that will not change if people complain about it. Sorry.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Feralig8tr said:


> Butterfree, I'd keep arguing, but I've come to realize that for all your sucking off the rules, you just seem to give in to whichever side complains the most. So I'm going to keep complaining, and eventually people will see things my way, then I'll get you to fold like paper.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Teenage Angst

What I enjoyed realising was that Feralig8tr couldn't possibly beat myself, Butterfree or anyone else who was arguing against him so he had to make ludicrous claims such as Teenage Angst being an alternate account of someone because the proper member was too scared to shout out his/her opinions with everyone knowing exactly what he/she felt and that Feralig8tr's persistence was going to win through in the end.

I like this forum already.


----------



## Furretsu

Teenage Angst said:


> What I enjoyed realising was that Feralig8tr couldn't possibly beat myself, Butterfree or anyone else who was arguing against him so he had to make ludicrous claims such as Teenage Angst being an alternate account of someone because the proper member was too scared to shout out his/her opinions with everyone knowing exactly what he/she felt and that Feralig8tr's persistence was going to win through in the end.
> 
> I like this forum already.


Please, just _shut up_.


----------



## King Clam

I like being right too. 8)

Also persistence has won pretty much every other time here, regardless of which side I was on. :B I'm not completely unreasonable, though. I understand the need for people with empty heads to have a place to fill them with pictures of varying degrees of amusement. I mean, I almost laughed while browsing the thread. But then I saw CAD. Not a joke CAD, just CAD. And I was sad.


----------



## OrangeAipom

What is SA? What is CAD? Doesn't sound like something I can search for easily.


----------



## Eevee

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> then again SA has many shitty MSPaint threads and nearly no one gets banned for those


those are ok for at least like the first page

mspaint has so much potential but it is kinda difficult to enforce that only people who are good at bad mspainting contribute



Furretsu said:


> Why is "spam" even remotely bad (let alone ban-worthy) if people are enjoying it?


ask this question about anything any of us bitch about



Feralig8tr said:


> I mean, I almost laughed while browsing the thread. But then I saw CAD. Not a joke CAD, just CAD. And I was sad.


B^U

does that mean the thread is a miscarriage


----------



## King Clam

Yes, I think the idea should be aborted.


----------



## ultraviolet

Why not just move the You laugh, You lose thread into forum games? Essentially that's what it is, and no-one expects a quality post to come out of there anyway. People don't take anything seriously in forum games, so one would think you'd be able to ignore it easier.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Maybe you should post _links_ to these threads you hate so much. CAD? What? Link.


----------



## Altmer

if its ctrl-alt-del its nice


----------



## surskitty

no ctrl-alt-del is pretty awful :(

in other news


can I kill all of the sprite armies and most of the sprite contests :(


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, probably. Keep contests if they have something setting them apart from being Yet Another Contest.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Feral, stop whining, I'm beginning to pity the fact that you can't have fun.  Just because /b/ has cancer does not mean that the cancer will transfer here if ideas are transferred.  If you haven't already noticed, the internet is full of this cancer.  Live with it, this cancer isn't a terminal disease.


----------



## Jolty

This forum needs chemo from whiners and children


----------



## Altmer

this forum doesn't need chemo. it needs fucking amputation.


----------



## Jolty

Altmer said:


> this forum doesn't need chemo. it needs fucking amputation.


Lol that's way better than my idea lets go with this


----------



## King Clam

what oh

no guys this riot is over already you're too late

I have already had my policy put into effect and have helped others get theirs in place. :[ You will have to start a riot of your own now


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Maybe I need to wander around this place some mroe but I honestly read into this thread thinking people were making too many threads about cancer. <__<;


----------

